# Maple to mill



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 7, 2016)

@Gixxerjoe04 texted me last night about a big maple he found on CL. We went over this morning and loaded it up. Surprisingly didn't have much of a difficulty loading it. Easier than the walnut log half its size that we loaded a while back. Gonna have to get a bigger bar to mill this one.



















Yep, I do need a bigger trailer. That poor trailer is definitely loaded too heavy. The things we do for wood.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2016)

I hope you're not planning on milling up everything on that trailer.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I hope you're not planning on milling up everything on that trailer.


Ha. I guess I need to save up for a 60" bar and some longer rails for my mill


----------



## djg (Feb 7, 2016)

That is big. Reminded me of the time I almost maxed out my little firewood trailer with a 2' dia x 6' white oak log.
Is that a 'Plain Jane' maple? What are your plans for it. I only ask since I passed on a smaller maple this past year with some signs of ambrosia.
Maybe I should rethink my dislike for maple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 7, 2016)

djg said:


> That is big. Reminded me of the time I almost maxed out my little firewood trailer with a 2' dia x 6' white oak log.
> Is that a 'Plain Jane' maple? What are your plans for it. I only ask since I passed on a smaller maple this past year with some signs of ambrosia.
> Maybe I should rethink my dislike for maple.


It'll likely end up being table tops. Going to slab it 2.5" thick or so. It's got some nice curl at the bottom, not sure how far it goes up. There's a rotten spot on the other end but it doesn't appear to be extremely bad. There looks to be quite a bit of ambrosia figure in it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks like you had some great help that day! Congrats on the HUGE round. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 8, 2016)

Munchkins are great helpers sometimes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Munchkins are great helpers sometimes.


I prefer to call them minions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice log! I'm sure it will look great when you mill it up! Great score.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 10, 2016)

Mill it, show it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 10, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Mill it, show it.


It's gonna take about $800 before I can. Gotta get a bigger bar, mill or rails, and a couple chains.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------

